# سوال:عن بدالة استرسك voip



## shatobr (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
Is there any Arabic companies that working or already worked in developing Arabic interface for Asterisk VOIP PBX , or is there any Arabic package for Aserisk also if you know any Arabic software company that develop VOIP applications let me know.​


----------



## k-bluestar (12 فبراير 2011)

will be there soon


----------



## one man show (22 فبراير 2011)

dear friend 
kindly check the next link for Astrisk 

http://www.asterisk4arab.com/


----------

